# How long



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

How long till the rivers will be fishable again with all this rain? Is the rocky really flowing at over 10,000 cfs or is the gauge wrong


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

My guess is late next week. Small creeks will clear and be fishable in a couple of days.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

The Rocky is almost over the road and rolling


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Calling for rain most of next week also


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ughs. Been fishing the first day of spring with a bud for over 30 years, no matter what.
Not today. Busy at work, everything's blown out, taking a rain check for next week. . ..


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Got to wonder if all them fish on the beds wednesday evening are half way to Canada now


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

Can’t get to Canada - the border is closed


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Erie Knight said:


> Can’t get to Canada - the border is closed


Probably can get there in a boat!


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Planning on driving up from Cincinnati to fish Thursday - Sunday. Think the rivers will be fishable by then?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i just looked at the chagrin its fishable at 550. rock at 2200, grand at 2810 wow what a mess


----------

